
Forensic Topology (2013) - prismatic
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/49/manaugh.php
======
jschwartzi
The tunnel burglary in LA must have been the inspiration for the book The
Black Echo. In it an LA detective is hunting down a murderer who happens to
have pawned some valuables from a bank heist involving a tunnel that was dug
from the storm drains.

------
my_first_acct
Other appearances by the same author in HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11206649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11206649)
(stealing books from a monastery via a secret passage)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11350046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11350046)
(policing by helicopter in Los Angeles)

